# Nismo 370Z Brakes Fail During Test At Virginia International Raceway



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

So many cars are marketed on their performance potential, yet very few sports cars ever get driven they way they were intended. To do so in a legal environment involves going to the track, where the big boys get seperated from the poseurs very quickly.

The Nissan 370Z is one of the most coveted sports cars on sale today, but as Car and Driver magazine found out, it's not exactly fit for track duty. It seems that Nissan intentionally fit underachieving brake pads to the Nisamo 370Z (ostensibly the high performance model) in an effort to minimize brake dust and noise.

Car and Driver later found out that although the pads themselves are not the best for track work, the real problem was that the brake fluid was boiling, meaning that the brake calipers were unable to properly clamp the rotors. Upon further research, the magazine found that the fluid is the same type used in some very high performance machinery, and came to the conclusion that in a quest for better fuel economy, the aerodynamics of the car were compromised, preventing a set of proper brake cooling ducts from being installed. If you've ever seen a real race car, you'll know that their brake cooling ducts look like some kind of industrial HVAC piping, which gives a clue to how important they are.

More: *Nismo 370Z Brakes Fail During Test At Virginia International Raceway* on AutoGuide.com


----------

